# Conjuring 3: Im Bann des Teufels: Seht den deutschen Trailer zum Horrorschocker



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Conjuring 3: Im Bann des Teufels: Seht den deutschen Trailer zum Horrorschocker* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Conjuring 3: Im Bann des Teufels: Seht den deutschen Trailer zum Horrorschocker*


----------



## Nazzy (28. April 2021)

oh, wusste garnicht, dass ein 3ter Teil kommt , nice


----------



## Willforce (28. April 2021)

Sehr gut! Freue mich schon darauf.
Schon die ersten 2 Teile sind, noch immer, echt klasse.


----------

